# Nodak Outdoors Has It's Own Knife!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I worked with Buck Knives this year and today they launched the ErgoHunter Waterfowler by Nodak Outdoors. It's just an awesome knife and it's priced right.

Here's the press release:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/nodak-outd ... -knife.php

Here's where you can find it:

http://www.buckknives.com/index.cfm?eve ... uctID=3914


----------

